#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-04
<genelyk> tengo una vision
<genelyk>  el proximo año, debemos tener nuestro propio carro alegorico  en  el corso de Wong!
<viperhoot> jajajajaj
<viperhoot> regreso... toy viendo una serie
<srinux> saludos
<viperhoot> hola srinux
<viperhoot> haha todos andan medio ocupados creo
<srinux> saludos viperhoot
<Genelyk> :P
<viperhoot> ese Genelyk
<Genelyk> q jue
<Genelyk> ubi
<Genelyk> reunion??
<viperhoot> nada nadita
<Genelyk> asi nunk abra reuion
<Genelyk> :P
<Genelyk> 5 son demasiado
<Genelyk> a verdad opensuse esta enviando dvds gratis :P
<viperhoot> Genelyk, si
<viperhoot> aunq creo q es más para uso en eventos q para uso personal
<viperhoot> Genelyk, pues ni siquiera tenemos 1 punto
<viperhoot> tons.. todos tan conformes x)
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Genelyk> no se
<Genelyk>  pensemos en algo
<Genelyk> :P
<Genelyk> como convertirnos en una sucursal de ubuntu en latinoamerica :P
<Genelyk> anmtes q nos gane chile
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> nose si eso sea algo como necesario
<Genelyk> q cosa ?
 * brillantejcoh q paso con la gente , esta con resaca, o estan full chamba , jejeje
<brillantejcoh> hey, ya empesaba a decir onsta!! la gente de ubuntu peru :)
<revenger98> saludos
<revenger98> una consulta
<revenger98> cual es la herramenta mas recomendable para el desarrollo de PHP en ubuntu ?
<brillantejcoh> desarrollo de php?, como asi revenger98
<xander21c> brillantejcoh : puedes probar esto http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?key=pKs5937xeiqEnqbCcroEjZQ&email=true
<revenger98> es que quiero hacer hacer paginas php de consulta en php para mi base de datos
<revenger98> pero quiero saber si existe alguna herrameinta aso como el macromedia dreamweaver en este caso para ubuntu
<brillantejcoh> xander21c, Oo?
<brillantejcoh> revenger98, creo q con quanta
<xander21c> brillantejcoh pudiste?
<brillantejcoh> sobre el wireless
<brillantejcoh> ?
<revenger98> quanta , ok!
<revenger98> peor he visto que Quanta es mas para KDE
<revenger98> yo uso Gnome
<brillantejcoh> = revenger98
<xander21c> brillantejcoh, si sobre el wireless q fue??
<xander21c> nxvl: ya pase el mail a los linurp y  para lo del sabado
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> y q novelas??
<nxvl> ni mierda
<nxvl> en tampa
<nxvl> a punto de ir a bush gardens
<xander21c> estas en USA??
<nxvl> asi es
<nxvl> hasta el miercoles
<nxvl> me fui
<revenger98> una consulta , entre vmserver y virtualbox cual escogerian?
<lastent> Hola xander21c por si acaso tienes los formularios de inscripcion para lo de la San MArcos?
<xander21c> san marcos??
<xander21c> revenger98: yo uso Virtualbox, me parece bastante sencillo
<xander21c> pero me dicen q para produccion vmware es mas usado
<xander21c> lastent?
<lastent> xander21c, el ultimo evento que hubo en San Marcos
<xander21c> q necesitas?? el listado??
<lastent> xander21c, no lo que pasa es que puse el numero de serie de mi laptop y como ahora ya casi ni se ve queria que me lo juegues para inscribirme en lo del bug jam
<xander21c> ok dame un segundo y te lo paso
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> alguien alli?
<DanielX> hola
<DanielX> viperhoot, O.o
<viperhoot> hola DanielX  , de tiempos ;)
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, a ti tambien hahaah
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahaha si pe
<RoAkSoAx> ke tal
<viperhoot> hmm todo bien
<RoAkSoAx> =
<viperhoot> oe, tranca para el sabado estar en el bug jam
<viperhoot> solo por irc :(
<RoAkSoAx> si pe =
<RoAkSoAx> yo tengo ke tar en lima
<RoAkSoAx> pasado el 21
<RoAkSoAx> asi ke nika caigo ahora
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> te apuntas para el fesoli ?
<RoAkSoAx> no se pe
<RoAkSoAx> tengo ke ver fechas y todo
<viperhoot> todavia es en noviembre
<viperhoot> voy a ver mi curricula ojalá no tomen finales pa esa fecha
<viperhoot> y una semana despues celebramos mi cumple :D hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> hHHH
<RoAkSoAx> AHHAAHA
<RoAkSoAx> yo facil pa esa fecha ya toy vivieneo en lima
<RoAkSoAx> ya veremos
<RoAkSoAx> ke me depara el futuro
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, algo del planet o naka la pirinaka?
<DanielX> viperhoot, si a los años xD
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, nada, ese Ng es una falla, nos quedamos con el que hay nomás creo... igual ya se ve medio decente
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, te quitas a vivir a lima ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, oe ta ke ni cuenta que mi blog taba sindicado en ubuntu-pe.org
<viperhoot> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, depende si consigo chamba aki
<RoAkSoAx> en aqp
<viperhoot> todos los ubuntu peru members
<viperhoot> ahhh
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe, quiero chambear en Mina :P
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, pero si haces una categoria ubuntu-pe no nos enojamos
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, todos los del planet noma porque igual solo posteo para el planet
<viperhoot> oks
<RoAkSoAx> pero ta en ginles
<RoAkSoAx> ingles
<viperhoot> si pe, por eso decia
<viperhoot> o cre 2 categorias: planeta ubuntu - planeta ubuntu perú
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, no una noma
<RoAkSoAx> si igual mucha gente sabe hablar ingles
<RoAkSoAx> asi que no creo que haya probelmas
<viperhoot> hahaha ok
<RoAkSoAx> ya si nos hacen el planet oficial
<RoAkSoAx> ahi si ya
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> osea.. ahi queda :P
<viperhoot> pregunta: alguien sabe donde se cambiaba el icono del puntero en ubuntu 6.10 ?
<RoAkSoAx> brb
<DanielX> xander21c, hola
<DanielX> una consulta
<xander21c> dime
<DanielX> me mandaron un mail donde me dicen sobre un evento de ubuntu
<DanielX> pero dice que si llevas una laptop o pc
<DanielX> debes registrate aqui
<DanielX> pero el aqui no hay ni un hypervnculo
<xander21c> humm mira en la web
<xander21c> alli esta el hipervinculo
<xander21c> q raro xq en mi email original si funciona el hipervinculo
<xander21c> DanielX: http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?key=pKs5937xeiqEnqbCcroEjZQ&email=true
<DanielX> okis
<DanielX> gracias
<xander21c> DanielX , estas inscrito en la lista??
<DanielX> no, recien me entere por medio de un amigo
<DanielX> y estoy interesado en viajar
<xander21c> en donde estas??
<xander21c> DanielX : http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/
<DanielX> xander21c, en trujillo
<DanielX> regreso
<DanielX> me retiro a comer
<xander21c> ok
<redrebel> que es LoCO
<lastent> Local Community Organization, si es que no me equivoco
<viperhoot> redrebel: son los equipos locales de ubuntu
<redrebel> aya
<viperhoot> en este caso: ubuntu perú ;)
<redrebel> es como un LUG ( linux user group)
<viperhoot> redrebel: masomenos, pero solo de ubuntu
<lastent> redrebel, los LUG son oficiales y reconocidos por alguien?
<redrebel> no
<redrebel> no creo
<lastent> redrebel, los LoCO's si lo son, al menos los de Ubuntu lo son
<redrebel> chevere
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-05
<xander21c> Holas
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> alguien me pueda ayudar con un pekeño problemita ke tengo
<ratasxy> hola
<alemcito> holas
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> hola xander21c
<xander21c> q haciendo??
<viperhoot> hmm
<viperhoot> acabo de leer algo en el planet asi como interesante
<viperhoot> xander21c, nxvl saben algo de esto? http://en.emanuele-gentili.com/index.php/2008/08/03/peopleubuntucom-will-be-free/
<viperhoot> bien que me interesa
<CarlosBacalla> hola  xander21c,  viperhoot, nxvl
<viperhoot> holas ;)
<xander21c> viperhoot : lo vi en la mañana pero no he podido leer nada
<CarlosBacalla> vendra a peru  Mark Shuttleworth  ?
<CarlosBacalla> estan organizando algo al respecto
<viperhoot> CarlosBacalla, que yo sepa no pasa de Argentina
<viperhoot> y hacerle una invitación debe ser caro y de bastante tiempo
<viperhoot> pero la idea no es mala :D
<CarlosBacalla> y por q no nos comunicamos con el
<CarlosBacalla> o con el grupo q lo esta invitando a argentina
<viperhoot> hmm puedes
<CarlosBacalla> para ver si hay la posibilidad de traerlo
<CarlosBacalla> si yo l oharia lo trajera a chiclayo XD
<CarlosBacalla> no a lima :p
<viperhoot> si haces una invitación... seguro que viene, pero el dinero y la planificación de estadia de ponentes es la cosa
<CarlosBacalla> a ya
<xander21c> uno se comunica a traves de Clare newman, me comento Saniago de la UIGV
<xander21c> que su agenda esta copada para este año
<xander21c> pero se puede tratar para los proximos años
<viperhoot> CarlosBacalla, http://jornadas.cafelug.org.ar/8/es/contacto/ de aqui te comunicas con los que irganizan las jornadas de software libre de argentina
<CarlosBacalla> a ya
<CarlosBacalla> ok ;
<viperhoot> xander21c, parece que activan alojamiento para ubuntu members en 48 horas :D
<xander21c> hosting para ubuntu members??
<xander21c> algo asi como viperhoot.ubuntu.com?
<viperhoot> será asi: http://people.ubuntu.com/~xander21c
<viperhoot> ya sirve, pero solamente para algunos empleados de canonical creo
<xander21c> a manaya
<xander21c> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/
<viperhoot> ajá
<viperhoot> vez
<xander21c> cuando termine unos docs q estoy preparando me pongo a leer con detenimiento :P
<viperhoot> hehe ok
<xander21c> q novelas?? ademas de esa
<viperhoot> nada por ahora
<xander21c> nxvl: q novelas x la tierra del Obama
<nxvl> nada interesante
<nxvl> cansado ya de las montanhas rusas
<xander21c> jaja
<nxvl> MagicFab: ya estas en san francisco?
<el> no se que le pasa a mi pc
<el> acabo de instalar el compiz git
<el> me estaba funkando normal
<el> hasta que no quiere iniciarse y para colmo de males
<el> se paraliza
<el> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<RoneyP> hola
<warlock> hola
<warlock> alguien sabe que paquetes hay que instalar para poder instalar drivers de una impresora que no vengan los drivers
<warlock> como la epson stylus dx4400
<warlock> alguien me dijo que le valia instalando el controlador dx3850
<Danielx> buenas
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<viperhoot> hola P3L|C4N0 ;)
<P3L|C4N0> o/ viperhoot
<viperhoot> heheh que novelas ?
<Danielx> viperhoot, viajaras a Lima?
<Danielx> o estas en lima xD
<viperhoot> Danielx, hmmm si, pero es probable que para el evento de la garcilazo, para el bug jam está dificil
<viperhoot> estoy en cajamarca
<Danielx> ashaa
<viperhoot> tu por donde andas ? trujillo ?
<xander21c> Holas
<Danielx> asi es
<Danielx> :D
<Danielx> nas xander21c
<Danielx> ayer iba ah hablar con un amigo para ir a Lima, pero fue cumple de un amigo de cajamarca que anda por aca entonces nos fuimos a cheliar xD
<viperhoot> hahaha flojo
<Danielx> =D
<viperhoot> igual el sabado estaremos por irc todos para ver como van las cosas
<Danielx> sip
<viperhoot> xander21c, no estaria mal que ese dia pongan una webcam y hacen transmisión para los ausentes :D
<xander21c> si eso estaba pensado ayer, pero como?
<xander21c> q programa uso
<P3L|C4N0> Ekiga
<P3L|C4N0> yo antes usaba Gnomemeeting (hoy Ekiga para videoconferencias)
<xander21c> ﻿P3L|C4N0: es facil de configurar??
<P3L|C4N0> facilisimo!
<xander21c> a ver lo estoy iniciando
<P3L|C4N0> hora de almorzar! nos vemos! o/
<viperhoot> xander21c,
<viperhoot> naaa
<viperhoot> olvida ese
<viperhoot> usa www.ustream.tv
<viperhoot> te ahorras ancho de banda y funciona bajo flash
<xander21c> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/xander21c
<viperhoot> aer
<xander21c> creo q tengo los puertos bloqueados aca, pruebo mas tarde
<viperhoot> claor
<viperhoot> claro
<xander21c> mira esto y rie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLpoi5PlFP8
<viperhoot> incluso te genera un <embed> que podemos incrustar en la web de ubuntu-pe
<xander21c> igual quiero saber como lo hago con ekiga por si a caso
<viperhoot> hahahah
<viperhoot> que hace ahi !
<viperhoot> xander21c, lo que no me convence de ekiga es que se puede volver demasiado lento
<viperhoot> ahi quien corre por el ancho de banda es la maquina anfitrion
<viperhoot> transmisor ---> receptores
<viperhoot> en ustream.tv va a si:  transmisor---->ustream---->receptores
<viperhoot> tons el ancho de banda va a cargo de ellos
<xander21c> eso leo
<xander21c> viste el enlace q te pase a youtube
<viperhoot> ese nicolas
<viperhoot> hahah cuando fue eso ?
<viperhoot> aunque un poco oscuro
<xander21c> ni idea, parece su jato
<xander21c> le falto iluminación
<viperhoot> si un poco
<viperhoot> chess como se podria ver en mayor calidad
<xander21c> re editarlo
<xander21c> bueno me voy a almorzar
<xander21c> vuelvo al rato
<xander21c> Holas
<Genelyk> xD!
<xander21c> alguien alli??
<Genelyk> xD!
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-06
<xander21c> Holas
<Genelyk> hi
<Genelyk> xanderc21
<Genelyk> --.-
<Genelyk> xander21c:  man una pregunta,  si no tengo pc igual puedo  ir a la garcilazo ?
<xander21c> Genelyk: claro pero a mirar
<Genelyk> u.u
<Genelyk> bueno pasare el cafe tons
<xander21c> Genelyk: mentira, si pero la UIGV no presto lab asi q capaz le dicimos a nxvl o a diegoe q hablen algo
<diegoe> w00t
<Genelyk> tons  me apuntare
<xander21c> o capaz alguien cuente chistes o algo
<xander21c> capaz un Software Libre Peru Idol y que alguien cante algo
<LeMartin> alguien a jugado frets on fire_
<xander21c> no
<Genelyk> mejor pa hacerla mas larga  nos ponemos a discutir cual es mejor KDE o GNOME
<LeMartin> pfff... el debate eterno
<akagogo> ah que paja
<akagogo> sorry, recien leo su post
<akagogo> quien me cuenta algo =/
<xander21c> akagogo q deseas saber
<akagogo> por ejemplo
<akagogo> para que llevan su compu?
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Genelyk> a lomucho llevaran su portatil
<akagogo> mi compu es asmatica
<akagogo> ah ya :D
<Genelyk> por q pa llevar  una cpu con monitor
<Genelyk> el taxi , dependiendo  por donde vivas
<xander21c> lo q pasa es q la UIGV no presto el lab ademas deben usar sus clave gpg
<xander21c> para firmar lo que hagas
<akagogo> si si ya se que es esa nota -.- me saco canas verdes
<xander21c> jaja ahora hay un modo en entorno grafico
<akagogo> una pregunta
<akagogo> esa clave se puede usar en otra pc no? y firmar desde ahi
<Genelyk> se
<Genelyk> siempre y cuando carges contigo tu  .gnupg
<akagogo> la privada no?
<xander21c> asi es, pero como les comento no tenemos lab
<LeMartin> ﻿n la web no deberia haber un poco mas de info de cosas previas a tener en nuestra pc para ese dia_
<LeMartin> ah entonces.. se espera poquita gente
<LeMartin> nosotros nomas
<Genelyk> si no tienen lab, entonces donde van a ir
<Genelyk>  aun salon ?
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> hay wifi
<Genelyk> dejaran ingresar a su red ?
<xander21c> LeMartin, se instala halla, es bien facil
<xander21c> Genelyk: si
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> hace 2 horas estaba discutiendo con  mi profe ,  si  estaba bien q las OLPC  sean para los niños de aya
<Genelyk> :P
<viperhoot> buenas
<Genelyk> q tal
<akagogo> una pregunta, se puede llevar a alguien mas?
<Genelyk> supongo q si, pero deberias regisdtrarlo
<Genelyk> nos vemos gentee
<rootvzla> buenas n_n
<xander21c> Holas
<rootvzla> alguien ha visto a nxvl?
<xander21c> no
 * xander21c nos leemos
<xander21c> Holas
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> alguien que sepa sobre open oficce que me ayude :S
<alemcito> ﻿﻿alguien sabe como imprimir en el open office diapositivas de 6 diapositivas en una hoja?
<nxvl> alemcito: exporta a PDF y ahi juega como quieras
<alemcito> ah ya XD
<alemcito> gracias
<alemcito> pero en si desde el open ofice no se puede no?
<diegoe> nxvl: fu
<diegoe> rc squashing el sábado
<nxvl> diegoe > xander21c
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> nxvl: ya estas en perusalen??
<alemcito> plop
<alemcito> xander como es para el sabado?
<diegoe> se jue
<alemcito> ya llegö
<diegoe> nxvl: infiel
<nxvl> diegoe: juai?
<diegoe> el sábado vamos a hacer rc bugs
<nxvl> nop, el sabado es GBJ
<nxvl> :D
<diegoe> nada, por usar cualquier peyorativo ligero
<nxvl> iwal lenny va a salir el 2010 aun
<diegoe> haha sí
<diegoe> ta mare
<diegoe> la proyección viendo los releases anteriores es por lo menos julio 2009
<diegoe> nadie responde esos  bugs
<nxvl> ya pe
<nxvl> tenemos tiempo
<diegoe> son unos vagos los maintainers
<diegoe> y ese bts no ayuda ni mierda a llevar control de tus bugs
<nxvl> si carajo
<nxvl> es una mierda
<diegoe> es cómodo usar el correo, pero pucha, hay gente q apenas y responde correo del trabajo, q tienen cola de espera de semanas antes de llegar a lo de la fecha actual
<diegoe> y hacerlos usar el correo para bugs
<diegoe> hay q hackear una interface web para el bts
<nxvl> LP es kewl
<nxvl> y lo van a liberar
<diegoe> ya, y tú crees q van a usarlo?
<diegoe> :P
<nxvl> diegoe: una vez liberado could be
<nxvl> diegoe: el gran asko que se le tiene a ubuntu es que LP es cerrado
<nxvl> y/o por lo menos la escusa que han usado
<xander21c> solo por eso??
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cerrado as in no Open Source?
<nxvl> xander21c: sep
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: si, no sabias?
<xander21c> nxvl: q llorones son
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si sabia, pero ya no dice Mark que dentr de un año ya deben soltarlo con licensia GPL
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: pero en un anho pe
 * xander21c voy a almorzar
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, al final... es el roche de canonical si quiere soltar LP o NO
<RoAkSoAx> mientras nosotrs podamos trabajar bien con LP
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<diegoe> nxvl: bueno y porque la gente se siente cool yendo contra las cias.
<diegoe> ponganle git a lp, boten esa huevada de bzr
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cuando quiero hacer un update a un paquete, luego de hacer el uscan --verbose , se corre automaticamente el uupdate ?
<nxvl> diegoe: si, tambien eso
<nxvl> plz! bzr es kewl
<nxvl> git apesta
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ah?
<diegoe> git es AWESOME
<diegoe> git es el vim de los dvcs
<diegoe> bzr es nano
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: yo descomprimo el tar.gz y copio debian/ de uno a otro y ya
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, osea, quiero hacerle un update a un paquete, tonces trabajo con debian/watch y hago: uscan --verbose para buscar una nueva verson, luego la descarga, desempaueta
<RoAkSoAx> y seguun https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/DebianWatch
<RoAkSoAx> deberia hacer uupdate ../nuevaversion.tar.gz
<nxvl> ah, eso nunca hago
 * nxvl apunta
<RoAkSoAx> pero al parece despues de hacer el uscan --verbose, parece que ya hace el uupdate automaticamente, porque crea la carpeta de la nueva upstream release y toda la nota
<nxvl> tambien copia debian/ ?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: agrego nueva entrada al changelog?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, al hacer uscan --verbose si agregó una entrada al changelog
<nxvl> entonces ya debe estar
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cmo agrego un nuevo repo a mi pbuilder ?
<RoAkSoAx> --othermirror?
<nxvl> usa pbuilder-dist
<nxvl> para que quieres agregar otro repo a todo esto?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, quiero agregar el universe en mis repos
<RoAkSoAx> porque toy construyendo un paquete y me pide una libreria que está en universe
<RoAkSoAx> pero ya agregue
<RoAkSoAx> wa a probar
<nxvl> ah
<nxvl> donde estan tus .deb's hay una carpeta que se llama etc
<nxvl> por ahi estan los sources.list
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hice esto: sudo pbuilder login --save-after-login
<RoAkSoAx> y agregue el universe
<RoAkSoAx> en sources.list
<nxvl> medio raro, pero debe funcionar
<RoAkSoAx> con el sudo pbuilder login --save-after-login entras al chroot desde la terminal nomape y tienes como una terminal normal
<nxvl> si, si se
<nxvl> pero iwal es raro
<nxvl> prefiero no hacer eso
<nxvl> nunca sabes como puedes meter la pata con un shell
<RoAkSoAx> haha si pe
<RoAkSoAx> vamos a probar pes
<nxvl> pero usa pbuilder-dist
<nxvl> es mas chvre
<RoAkSoAx> ok ;)
<genelyk> ??
<genelyk> asi deberia estar el canal los domingos
<viperhoot> nxvl, supongo que habrá más videos de Learning MOTU
<viperhoot> la idea de por si es interesante a base de videos
<nxvl> viperhoot: sep, necesito tiempo nomas
<viperhoot> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, los *.pm deben ser filtrados en un debdiff?
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> depende
<nxvl> .pm es perl module
<nxvl> osea que podria estar siendo modificado
<alemcito>  nos vemos
<alemcito> el sabado
 * xander21c fugo , nos leemos mas tarde
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-07
<Genelyk> jajajajja
<Genelyk> toy en examen , kien me soplaaa:P
<viperhoot> ?
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> nxvl: vi tu video
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> xander21c: te estuve llamando toda la tarde
<nxvl> xander21c: cual es el horario para el sabado?
<xander21c> a mi nextel??
<xander21c> estuve fuera de la compu
<xander21c> el sabado desde las 11:00
<nxvl> hasta?
<xander21c> ni idea
<xander21c> hasta q hora sugieres
<nxvl> no se hasta que hora tengamos el aula
<nxvl> hay gente inscrita ya?
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> necesito ayuda
<alemcito> ....
<xander21c> nxvl : te comparto la tabla , me olvide
<alemcito> cual es el url para conectarme a los servidores del hardy heron
<nxvl> conectarte a los servidores?
<nxvl> para que
<nxvl> no entiendo
<alemcito> estoy en el gutzy quiero quese conecte con los sevidores de hardy para descargar los programas XD
<nxvl> ah
<nxvl> edita el sources.list
<nxvl> y cambia todo lo que diga gutsy por hardy
<nxvl> el archive es el mismo, solo cambia la carpeta
<alemcito> dentro del añadir y quitar
<alemcito> como lo ago :S no sabo :s
<xander21c> cambia el sources.list compias todo y le cambias gutsy por hardy
<alemcito> ah ya
<nxvl> ah
<alemcito> :D
<nxvl> estas con synatpic
 * nxvl busca
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> no tengo idea de como hacerlo graficamente
<nxvl> se fue
<xander21c> en origenes de software
<xander21c> nxvl: ya te comparti la hoja de calculo
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> juas
<nxvl> mas gente de la que pense
<xander21c> igual yo, pero varios solo iran a ver
<nxvl> solo veo 2 sin PC
<xander21c> asi es
<xander21c> y algunos que pusieron numero de serie
<xander21c> Kenny tiene una lenovo ahora??
<nxvl> ni idea
<xander21c> alli lo registro, tenia una mazamorra de Sony Vaio
<xander21c> bueno, hay su gentita,
<nxvl> asi es
<nxvl> por lo menos va a ir gente
<nxvl> y algunos apoyaran
<nxvl> xander21c: seria bueno que pidamos a los que vayan a ir que por lo menos sigan el video de getting started
<xander21c> otro??
<xander21c> ok yo les mando el mail mañana temprano para que lo vayan viendo
<nxvl> el video que traduje
<nxvl> o el de Daniel si lo quieren en ingles
<nxvl> btw
<nxvl> me has hecho acordar que tengo que hcaer los otros 2
<xander21c> te recomiendo q les pongas mas luz
<nxvl> en realidad el original (te lo ensenho el sabado) tiene luz
<nxvl> la convertida de formato le bajo la luz
<nxvl> ademas lo que importa es el terminal al final
<xander21c> claro
 * xander21c a dormir
<viperhoot> alguien sabra de donde me bajo la fuente de ubuntu ?
<viperhoot> pero esa que sale con tildes y eñes ?
<viperhoot> nadie no?? x_x
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, nadie de ke
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, no sabes donde encuentro la fuente de ubuntu ?
<viperhoot> pero la que tiene eñes y tildes
<RoAkSoAx> osea el charset?
<viperhoot> si
<RoAkSoAx> nopo
<RoAkSoAx> yo tb tuve buscando
<viperhoot> me acuerdo q la vi hace como un mes en una web y de monse no la marqué
<RoAkSoAx> plop
<viperhoot> si ps.. mal chiste el mio
<RoAkSoAx> jajaja
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, nada de los planets en u-pe?
<viperhoot> nada nadita
<viperhoot> Ng flojo
<viperhoot> aaaaaaaaaaaala
<viperhoot> ahora hay una nueva función en google apps
<viperhoot> Google App Engine
<viperhoot> si alguien sabe de python.. pues ya tenemos sitio para alojar proyectos
<viperhoot> el sueño me gana
<akagogo> conocen a alguien que vaya a ir a la debconf?
<akagogo> holas primero xD
<kenny> Diego somos este 9
<redrebel> donde se configura el font-size de aplicaciones gtk?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-08
<rootvzla> epale nxvl
<Dem0s> hi
<Dem0s> i need little help, someone is available ?
<Dem0s> I'm thinking to go in Peru and i need some suggest
<Dem0s> redrebel RaFa`OuT nxvl
<Dem0s> redrebel rdavila nxvl around?!!!
<Dem0s> :-(
<Dem0s> ChanServ are you available ? :-)
<Dem0s> nxvl i saw your little idle please reply! :)
<nxvl> ?
<Dem0s> HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dem0s> i need to visit Perù
<Dem0s> have you some city to suggest?
<nxvl> cusco
<Dem0s> i like medioeval city
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> you won't find it here
<nxvl> Lima has some medioeval stuff still
<Dem0s> let me check cusco in google :)
<nxvl> but not much
<nxvl> Dem0s: machu pichu
<nxvl> Dem0s: google for it
<Dem0s> w00w !
<Dem0s> thanks! :)
<Dem0s> ok agreeded.
<Dem0s> i go to try to solve my problem with UBUNTU
<Dem0s> thanks for suggest!
<nxvl> :D
<Dem0s> nxvl do you use slack package?
<nxvl> nop
<Dem0s> :--(
<Dem0s> ok i go out, thanks for now :-)
<Dem0s> machu pichu!
<xander21c> Holas
<brillantejcoh> hola RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> hola brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> ing RoAkSoAx :)
<xander21c> holas
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> wenas xander21c viperhoot
<viperhoot> holas
<viperhoot> ayuda ayuda
<viperhoot> saben de una web de alguiler de habitaciones en la capital ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, nopo
<RoAkSoAx> no vivo en la capetal :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<viperhoot> hmm ni yo haha
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, se puede hacer:  iptables −A INPUT −s 192.168.101.0/24 −i eth1:0 −j ACCEPT
<brillantejcoh> para una virtual?
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, si para una virtual si
<RoAkSoAx> es como cualqueir otra interfaz
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, o al parecer no, mejor usa la dir IP de esa iface
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx,  me sale warning : weird character in interface 'eth1:0' (No aliases, :,  !  or *)
<brillantejcoh> como?
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, =, :P toncs, usa la IP ke tiene esa interfaz
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, aunke dice que se puede utilizar + para wildcards.. asi que talvez con el eth0+0 o algo te deje utilizar
<RoAkSoAx> tendrias que probar
<brillantejcoh> hum :(
<brillantejcoh> hoy ahy un fwll con securitypoint o algo asi pero el q lo implemento se mando a mudar al ver q no le renovaron y con el los passwd, por eso quiero ir probando con ul alternativo
<brillantejcoh> y la red tiene como puerta de enlace eth0: x.x.100.1 , eth0:1 x.x.101.1
<brillantejcoh> y apuntan al fwll
<brillantejcoh> o funciono RoAkSoAx
<brillantejcoh> hay alguna forma de iptable que perminta aceptar los eth0:0
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, dejame revisar y te digo en un toke
<RoAkSoAx> ke tengo ke salir un tokesin
<brillantejcoh> ok RoAkSoAx , te agradezco
<xander21c> q novlas?
<setup> hello people
<brillantejcoh> hi xander21c
<setup> brillantejcoh,
<xander21c> hola setup
<brillantejcoh> o/ setup
<setup> donde puedo consefguir  un nuevo source.lst
<setup> hola xander21c
<setup> para hardy
<brillantejcoh> setup, q ul link donde descargar?
<setup> sigamos
<setup> por que mi source.lst lo elimine
<setup> por casuela
<brillantejcoh> juas!! man
<xander21c> setup:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brillantejcoh> siempre .old para las copias de seg
<setup> xander21c, las elimine
<xander21c> crealo
<setup> si se donde se encuenytra el sources,list
<xander21c> y te paso mi listado de sources.list
<setup> ya dame tu lista
<xander21c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35612/
<setup> xander21c, que no tenga nada de pornografia
<setup> jejejej
<xander21c> alli esta
<brillantejcoh> facil como dice xander21c , crea uno y en la red encuentras de los varios uno y lo actualizas y ya
<setup> chevere
<xander21c> setup: eso lo tengo en mi porns.list
<setup> jejejje
<setup> nicolas da soporte a terminator
<setup> ?
<setup> donde esta el pelucon
<brillantejcoh> guarda!!
<brillantejcoh> deja lo copio para el diccionario :P
<viperhoot> alguien me dice como se unen varios archivos .rar ?
<viperhoot> unrar x archivo1.rar archivo2.rar ... va a si ?
<brillantejcoh> amano :)
<setup> tar -zcvf backup_$(date +%d%m%y).tar.gz /a_backup
<setup> con eso te hacer un backup viperhoot
<viperhoot> setup, osea, son como 6 archivos rar del tipo : nombre_del_archivo.part1.rar nombre_del_archivo.part2.rar... la idea es unirlos en un solo .rar
<viperhoot> que nadie nunca a bajado de rapidshare??
<viperhoot> :D
<setup> mmmmmmmm
<brillantejcoh> yo nop
<setup> rapishade yo tampoco
<setup> uso la mula
<setup> o bajas la carpeta con lftp
<setup> xander21c, este sources.list
<setup> es de repositorio pe
<setup> quiero el internacional
<brillantejcoh> chuta, ubuntu inetanationale
<viperhoot> setup, simplemente borra el pe. de cada linea
<setup> ok voy a usar el sed
<xander21c> cargalo y despues en el synaptic cambias los serves y ya
<setup> synaptic,
<setup> creo que lo habia instalado
<viperhoot> viene por defecto x_X
<lastent> xander21c, sabes si mañana hay donde dejar bicis
<xander21c> si
<lastent> xander21c, por cierto tu crees que puedas llevar un polo de ubuntu para comprarlo?
<xander21c> si q talla??
<lastent> medium supongo
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> ya lo metia  mi maleta
<lastent> a que hora es mañana?
<xander21c> a las 11:30
<xander21c> setup: arreglaste tu sources.list
<setup> si xander21c
<setup> tenia un backup
<setup> por ahi
<setup> y resure
<setup> pero tengo un ploblema esta wada no descarga al xmms
<mib_1jeef3> holaz
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-09
<xander21c> Hols
 * VaC|0 saluda a tod@s
<rootvzla> epale VaC|0
<rootvzla> :p
<VaC|0> saludos rootvzla
<rootvzla> epale nxvl
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> alguien alli??
<VaC|0> holas xander21c
<VaC|0> tengo una duda
<VaC|0> que tarjeta de sonido me recomendarian?
<VaC|0> algun fabricante en especial?
<xander21c> VaC|0 mira esto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportRecommendedHardware
<nxvl> xander21c: tenemos a alguien de piura en la comunidad?
<xander21c> humm no creo
<xander21c> brillantejcoh es el mas cercano en tumbes
 * xander21c bueno voy a dormir 
<rootvzla> hola nxvl
<alemcito> holas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, has chekiado ese de UBuntu Translations Coordinator
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: sep
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ese ta como pa effie
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: lo pusieron ahora
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ya hable con jono
<RoAkSoAx> asi y que dice?
<RoAkSoAx> te has presentado?
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<nxvl> dice jorge que es para ser el daniel de las traducciones
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> en realidad lo estoy pensando
<nxvl> eso de los LoCo's esta chvre
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pue, yo tb pensaba en mandar aplicación
<nxvl> y el community team es increible
<nxvl> pero las traducciones no son lo mio
<nxvl> creo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, igual, aunke empezé haciendo traducciones, pero en realidad es aburrido
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, yo kreo que mañana aplicaré
<RoAkSoAx> igual como ando de vago
<RoAkSoAx> no pierdo nada intentando xD
<nxvl> jono es bien exigente ah!
<nxvl> el community team es el rockstar team
<nxvl> si no estas dispuesto a ser un rockstar mejor no apliques
<RoAkSoAx> si pe obvio que si
<RoAkSoAx> osea, en cualquier chamba tienes que ser el mejor pe
<RoAkSoAx> (al menos eso pienso yo)
<RoAkSoAx> obviamente que no seria un trabajo de webeo pe ni nada
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> con rockstar me refiero a que tienes que hacerte sentir en la comunidad completa
<nxvl> osea no debe haber NADIE que no sepa quien eres
<nxvl> como daniel o jorge
<nxvl> es complicadisimo no saber quienes son
<RoAkSoAx> al menos para dholbach y jono si se kienes son
<RoAkSoAx> pero jorge castro
<RoAkSoAx> no sabia quien era hasta el Open Week
<nxvl> pero sabes quien es
<RoAkSoAx> ahora si
<nxvl> aparte jorge es mas upstream oriented
<RoAkSoAx> porque en el open week lo vi ahi con @ y ke daba la @ a los expositores
<RoAkSoAx> y me puse a investigar
<RoAkSoAx> pero aparte de eso, no lo hubeise conocido,
<RoAkSoAx> ya que despues de eso, y de un par de posts en planet.ubuntu.com
<RoAkSoAx> es ke recien supe ke trabajaba pa canonical
<nxvl> el no es desarrollador
<RoAkSoAx> si lo se
<nxvl> solo se encarga de relaciones entre upstream y la comunidad
<RoAkSoAx> es el upstream coordinator
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<nxvl> osea que esas cosas son su chamba
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, aunke debe haber mas gente "calificada" para el trabajo...
<RoAkSoAx> ya que decho que hay gente que ama traducir
<rootvzla> n.n nxvl
<rootvzla> estuvo bien la traduccion de getting started :p de daniel que hisistes
<nxvl> si, pero el trabajo no es para traductor
<nxvl> sino para dirigir la communidad
<nxvl> iwal para un hispanohablante es mas facil
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pero es coordinar la comunidad de traducciones
<nxvl> xq casi todo esta traducido
<RoAkSoAx> si es cierto
<nxvl> rootvzla: gracias!
<nxvl> ademas ahi practicamente descartas a los angloparlantes
<RoAkSoAx> si pue
<RoAkSoAx> lo primero que yo haria, es empezar con un buen glosario de términos y definir cualidades para aceptar a traductores oficialmente
<rootvzla> yo andaba viendolo + los de daniel para comensar en empaquetado y eso
<rootvzla> nxvl
<RoAkSoAx> weno me kito a jatear
<RoAkSoAx> ciao  todos
<rootvzla> nxvl y como andan las cosas de motus?
<nxvl> complicadas
<nxvl> este es un ciclo de desarrollo casi muerto
<rootvzla> y eso porque nxvl
<nxvl> xq hay poca gente colaborando
<rootvzla> y si uno quiere colaborar
<rootvzla> como puede hacer nxvl
<rootvzla> ?
<nxvl> bienvenido seas
<nxvl> lee
<nxvl> mira videos
<nxvl> y busca bugs
<nxvl> y entra a #ubuntu-motu
<rootvzla> n.n si me han dicho que entre
<rootvzla> yo tenia alguien que me estaba explicando festor creo que es
<rootvzla> de ubuntu-es
<rootvzla> pero como que no lo vi conectado mas
<rootvzla> nxvl,
<rootvzla> pero no se como conseguir un motu personal
<rootvzla> >_>
<rootvzla> >_<
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring/
<rootvzla> ah ok n.n
<rootvzla> estaba leyendo lo de empaquetamiento
<ratasxy> hola
 * brillantejcoh ala chmaba :P
<neosergio> o/
<ewaykichay> Hola, uds, ahora estan en la UIGV?
<nxvl> saliendo para alla
 * ewaykichay comprende
<ewaykichay> y cualquiera puede ir, o necesariamente gente que tenga un laptop?
 * ewaykichay saliendo
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, sabes algo del bug jam ?
<RoAkSoAx> o/ viperhoot
<RoAkSoAx> ready?
<viperhoot> recien hace 5 min q me conecto
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, 11.30 empezaba
<viperhoot> ahh ok
<viperhoot> ta q la resaca no ayude
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, es full triaging?
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> o eso dijo nxvl
<RoAkSoAx> veremos pe
<RoAkSoAx> ke ya deberian estar en el IRC
<viperhoot> recuerdo que dijeron que también lo hacian por irc
<viperhoot> quien se hará el trabajo de estar tecleando todo ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero es ke simplemente es una reunión y todos trabajaran en bugs
<RoAkSoAx> si hay dudas, se pregunta
<viperhoot> hmm debe ser asi, pero es que aqui nadie está muy metido en ello
<viperhoot> ya veremos como lo desarrollan
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ya has aplicado al BugSquad?
<viperhoot> no aun no
<viperhoot> quiero y no quiero
<RoAkSoAx> =
<RoAkSoAx> aunke yo toy bajo mentoring process
<viperhoot> es que
<viperhoot> eso implica más compromiso/tiempo
<viperhoot> y como que no me dá mucho por ahora
<RoAkSoAx> si pe =
<RoAkSoAx> yo kreo q pedire un tiempo de para
<RoAkSoAx> del mentoring process
<viperhoot> si ps, ni vacaciones he tenido este año
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
 * neosergio va para la garcilazo 
<viperhoot> ehmmm
<viperhoot> no empezaba 11:30 ¿?
<RoAkSoAx> si p
<RoAkSoAx> ke será
<RoAkSoAx> weno me ire a bañar
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ta ke tyoy chekiando y la mayoria de bugs ya han sido trigaged
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> hay reportes en ruso, rumano...
<viperhoot> me imagino que a esos se los cierra no ?
<RoAkSoAx> no se pe
<RoAkSoAx> en realidad no
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, no entiendo: hhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day#Reporting%20to%20the%205-A-Day%20log el punto .5  que es ese <bugnumbers> ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, asi añades el bug en el que has trabajado
<viperhoot> agrego siempre el numero del bug en cada nuevo trabajo ?
<RoAkSoAx> osea, agregas el numero de bug en que has trabajado
<xander21c> holas
<viperhoot> probaremos probaremos
<viperhoot> hola xander21c que fue ?
<mact> hola
<mact> ke tal
<viperhoot> saludos mact ;)
<xander21c> esperando a la gente y seteando la red
<mact> ey
<mact> no c si alguien
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, y ya hay una lista de bugs posibles en trabajar o cualquiera escoge cualquiera
<mact> tendra
<mact> algunos manuales de ubuntu server
<RoAkSoAx> mact, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<mact> ok gradce
<mact> a de verdad
<mact> soy de icas
<mact> ica
<mact> una empresa training peru esta
<mact> organizando un evento
<mact> sobre ubuntu 7.01 y ubuntu 8.04
<mact> alguna referencia sobre esos eventos?
<Administrador_> sorry hoy no era el evento?
<viperhoot> mact, no será tac perú ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, xander21c verdad.. que fue de eso de Tac Peru?
<mact> si es
<viperhoot> buena pregunta... xander21c respondieron al mail que enviaste ?
<mact> eso es
<viperhoot> mact, aqui en cajamarca los de tac perú organizaron un evento de ese tipo.. no quedé satisfecho del todo
<xander21c> viperhoot, cual??
<akagogo2> chicos quiero saber si hay evento :S estoy afuera de la garcilazo TT.TT
<RoAkSoAx> mact, pues esa es una empresa que se dedica a hacer eso, y nosotros, como la comunidad Oficial de Ubuntu Peru, no auspiciamos dichos eventos
<RoAkSoAx> akagogo2, si si hay, xander21c ya ta ahi
<akagogo2> plop
<akagogo2> pero esta cerrada la nota
<viperhoot> xander21c, el mail que enviaste a eso de tac perú para ver si nos reuniamos algun día
<xander21c> ﻿RoAkSoAx, ﻿viperhoot : no me contestaron nunca
<akagogo2> le pregunto al tio que cuida y dice que no hay nada
<xander21c> ﻿akagogo2: alli estamos,
<viperhoot> xander21c, bueno, la iniciativa de nuestra parte ya estaba.. depende de ellos ahora
<akagogo2> hay palabra magica para entrar?
<xander21c> ve la puerta ya salgo a ver
<akagogo2> estoy de verde xD
<mact> entonces
<mact> la comunidad no va a estar ahi?
<viperhoot> mact, en el evento de tac perú ?? creo que no, lo que pasa es que ellos hasta ahora lo hacen de manera independiente
<mact> asha
<mact> pero segun no veo no es recomendable
<mact> asistir
<mact> tocan temas basicos?
<viperhoot> mact, claro que puedes ir, algo seguro aprendes.... pero a mi en lo personal no me convenció del todo
<RoAkSoAx> mact, en realidad ese evento es hecho por ellos, como negocio, y por tal motivo nostoros no participamos en dicho evento, ya que es negocio
<viperhoot> mact, solo hablan de que "hay un sistema que se está haciendo conocido"
<mact> asha
<mact> es ke lo ke yo kieor aprender
<mact> es sobre servidores
<mact> y derivados
<viperhoot> aun te queda tiempo para ir a la garcilazo heehe
<mact> como conectarlos con sistemas de microsoft
<mact> y esas cosas
<RoAkSoAx> mact, pues la mejor forma de iniciarse es empezar a configurar y leer manuales
<mact> sip
<mact> eso es lo ke toy buscando
<RoAkSoAx> mact, ahi en el serverguide de ubuntu muestra si no me equivoco
<diegoe> O_O
<RoAkSoAx> mact, por otro lado, tambien peudes entrar a: www.howtoforge.com
<mact> jajaja
<mact> si eso
<mact> estoy chekando
<diegoe> xander21c: ping, hay salto y seña?
<mact> uds se reunien
<mact> ???
<RoAkSoAx> mact, ahorita los de lima están reunidos para un evento
<mact> si
<mact> si me llegue a enterar
<mact> tiene planificado otro evento?
<RoAkSoAx> mact, cada cierto tiempo hay eventos, si no me equivoco en setiembre hay otro
<mact> ok px
<viperhoot> de aqui viene el cosolig si no me equivoco
<viperhoot> en noviembre
<viperhoot> algo seguro hay antes ;)
<mact> ok
<mact> una cosulta
<mact> ke lenguajeme recomiendan para programar en ubuntu?
<lastent> xander21c, alguna pagina donde diga como configurar el proxy global?
<RoAkSoAx> mact, cualquiera
<RoAkSoAx> el que mas te guste
<RoAkSoAx> lastent, proxy global?
<lastent> RoAkSoAx, me referia al proxy de la red
<alemcito> el proxy esta en la piazarra
<RoAkSoAx> lastent, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/squid.html o en www.howtoforge.com
<alemcito> del laboratorio XD
<lastent> RoAkSoAx, gracias
<lastent> alemcito, ya lo vi si no que no sabia como setearlo
<alemcito> XD
<alemcito> ah ya
<RoAkSoAx> wow, primera vez qae veo el canal tan lleno :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<diegoe> nxvl: ping
<diegoe> hay entrada?
<nxvl> diegoe: sep, donde estas?
<xander21c> diegoe: estar afuera??
<diegoe> no recién saldré
<diegoe> pero vi en el log q está con huayco la entrada
<nxvl> flojo
<xander21c> diegoe: el salto y seña es: KDE RULES :P
<nxvl> xander21c: has una pequenha charla de bug triaging :D
<diegoe> en qué salón es?
<nxvl> lab 08 (creo)
<nxvl> preguntale al watch man
<diegoe> ok
<diegoe> por quienes pregunto
<nxvl> xander21c: parate al frente y habla algo
<nxvl> xander21c: para que la gente se anime
<alemcito> si es en el laboratorio 8
<alemcito> al costado del quisco XD
<alemcito> bueno atras del quisco
<diegoe> bueno ya veo
<diegoe> chau
<lastent> alemcito, has podido entrar a la pagina del launchpad?
<rootvzla> epale lastent
<rootvzla> epale nxvl
<alemcito> lastent: si si e podido
<neosergio> o/
<rootvzla> wopales neosergio o/
<neosergio> el proxy apesta
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> la proxima en un starbucks :D
<neosergio> :D
<rootvzla> como anda todo nxvl
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: https://edge.launchpad.net/~dholbach-huggers
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, tmr, justo el problema que tenia con el flash ya no se replica más x[
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahahah
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, aversh
<yur1> :-X
<yur1> ale
<yur1> alemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ratasxy> hola
<RoAkSoAx> hola ratasxy
<yur1> plop
<yur1> alem no tienes hambre
<yur1> waaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alemcito> algo XD
<yur1> oie  no pex io tengo q comer
<yur1> waaaaaaaaa
<yur1> testan q se llenan de puras cositas
<alemcito> ajajajaja XD
<ratasxy> que haciendo RoAkSoAx
<yur1> dile poes
<yur1> o cuanto se va a demorar
<alemcito> asta las 3 creo
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy, trabajando en un paquete :=
<yur1> pucha
<yur1> no poes de veras
<alemcito> serio
<yur1> esq no est haciendo nada
<yur1> pucha creo q me voy sola
<yur1> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<alemcito> jojojo XD
<yur1> >-<
<yur1> hambreeeeeeeeee
<yur1> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<yur1> jojoj
<viperhoot> taaanto bug
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, en un bug para un update ya que hay nuevo upstream, que se adjunta, solo el diff.gz o un debdiff?
<nxvl> debdiff
<nxvl> yo suelo usar revu en realidad
<nxvl> aunque los update de packages los hago en debian
<nxvl> despues pido sync
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahah ok, yo tengo como task hacer 10 updates, asi ke los haré noma en Ubuntu hasta ke termine mi mentoring process
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> manda parches a debian
<yur1> O:-)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, poco a poco lentamente :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<nxvl> plz
<nxvl> lo mismo que mandas a ubuntu lo mandas a debian
<nxvl> es mas facil asi
<nxvl> eliminamos el delta
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a verdad, mas bien, como se si tengo que migrar a Standards-Version 3.8.0
<nxvl> es facil
<nxvl> TIENES que
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> para eso instala debian-policy
<nxvl> y revisa el checklist
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, claro, pero ke mas hay que verificar
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<RoAkSoAx> xvre
<nxvl> zcat /usr/share/doc/debian-policy/upgrading-checklist.txt.gz | less
<RoAkSoAx> xvre thanks
<viperhoot> creo que ya acabó
<viperhoot> :]
<RoAkSoAx> se jueron a jamear mas bien
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, cuantos ya vas?
<viperhoot> estoy buscando por toda mi maquina
<viperhoot> no estoy corrigiendo
<viperhoot> reportando
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, yo toy trabajando en updates y watchfiles
<viperhoot> jodido flash.. me quedé con la pica de reportarlo y ya no aparece más
<RoAkSoAx> ahhahaha
<RoAkSoAx> ese error de flash es conocido
<RoAkSoAx> asi ke hubiese sido por gusto
<viperhoot> voy uno con inkscape, uno con el grub, otro con el xorg, y otro con el amule
<RoAkSoAx> hay uno en la instalación de hardy
<RoAkSoAx> ke después lo reportaré
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, no, pero he estado viendo algunos reportes previos del flash y a nadie le sale eso de que flash reproduce cunado quiere
<viperhoot> por eso da pica q ahora funcione bien :P
<RoAkSoAx> ahahah
<viperhoot> tmr ya reportaron mi bug de amule x[
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, pasame un bug pe! ya no encuentro nada q no haya sido reportado xS
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, a versh, en la instalacion de ubuntu server, si digamos modificas la tabal de particiones manualmente y dejas particiones sin montar... despues te sale un anuncion que estas dejando sin montar la particion y te pregunta si kieres regresar a arreglar eso o no, si pones NO, pasa normal, pero si pones SI es como si hubieses puesto NO
<viperhoot> hmm aer
<viperhoot> ubuntu server
<RoAkSoAx> lo prbe en una VM
<RoAkSoAx> y bajandome el ISO
<RoAkSoAx> e instalando y todo
<viperhoot> la nota es donde lo reporto
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<viperhoot> ~ubuntu-server no deja
<RoAkSoAx> yo no reporte por eso
<RoAkSoAx> no no, tienes ke buscar el pakete instalador
<viperhoot> también
<viperhoot> y instalarme ubuntu-server ahorita.. flojera :P
<viperhoot> a ver si encuentro alguien q maneje ubuntu-server ahora mismo si me pasa el dato
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, en intrepid o hardy ?
<viperhoot> hardy no ?
<RoAkSoAx> HH
<viperhoot> aer, don pedro_ está buscando cual puede ser
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, tiene que reportarse aqui segun parece : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer
<neosergio> o/
<neosergio> taba bueno el almuerzo
<alemcito> si taba bueno el lomo zaltado XD
<yur1> seeeeeee
<yur1> pucha
<yur1> q cesar xq no se conercta
<yur1> jojo
<yur1> zzzzzzzz
<yur1> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<yur1> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<yur1> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<viperhoot> en fin
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<viperhoot> algo algo hice con los bugs
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, el bug de ubuntu-server ya está reportado ;)
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos, vua ver la momia :d
<yur1> jojo
<yur1> alem otra causa marina
<yur1> jajaj
<yur1> pollo marino
<yur1> jojo
<yur1> >:o
<yur1> :'(
<yur1> ;-)
<nxvl> :D
<neosergio> :D
<xander21c> neosergio q planes para ooo peru
<alemcito> LA ESPECIALIDAD DE NXVL BOTAR PERSONAS XD
<yur1> -
<yur1> si poes
<neosergio> xander21c: manana la renovacion de openoffice.org peru
<yur1> bye
<alemcito> neosergio: que va a salir la ultima version o que ???
<neosergio> OpenOffice.org Peru, consiguio nuevos jales :P y se rearma las cosas
<xander21c> asi?
<neosergio> aer si esta vez la gente no salta del barco
<xander21c> jajaja
<neosergio> felicidad sin proxy
<nxvl> :D
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-10
<diegoe> nxvl: me cagas el ancho de banda
<nxvl> diegoe: ya no estoy bajando nada
<xander21c> fugo, la conexion no tiene proxy pero igual de lentejas
 * VaC|0 saluda a tod@s
<viperhoot> nxvl, reportaron bugs hoy?
<nxvl> viperhoot: algo asi
<viperhoot> estaba con ganas de saber todo lo que desarrollaron hoy
<afernandez> !seen roaksoax
<yayo_> Hi chicos... alguno de Uds. ha instalado cualquier version de Ubuntu en una Lenovo Y410 Series 3000 :)
<yayo_> lo que pasa es que no tengo audio... y quiza haya alguna configuracion adicional
<alemcito> hlas
<alemcito> holas
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> diegoe, te acabo de responder el mail sobre el cel
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> q novelas, alguien cuente algo :P
<neosergio> 1
<neosergio> 2
<neosergio> 3
<neosergio> 4
<xander21c> humm
<xander21c> ahora en chino
<neosergio> :)
<ratasxy> hola
<viperhoot> hola ratasxy
<viperhoot> ;)
<ratasxy> que haciendo viperhoot
<viperhoot> hmmm pasando la tarde
<viperhoot> viendo un par de series
<ratasxy> por que yo recien termine de instalar el inter a mi ubuntu
<ratasxy> que series tas viendo viperhoot
<ratasxy> por que yo toy viendo anime
<viperhoot> battle star galactica
<viperhoot> y densha otoko
<viperhoot> esta segunda es bastante friki hahaha
<ratasxy> viperhoot yo estoy viendo dokuro chan
<viperhoot> ahh
<viperhoot> pero eso parece anime
<viperhoot> hmm no soy muy metido a eso
<ratasxy> si es anime
<viperhoot> hehe
<viperhoot> bueno
<viperhoot> regreso.. sigo viendo
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-03
<KrlozS> Hola? ... buenas noches.
<KrlozS> Alguien por aqui?
<airc> Buen día... ¿me pueden ayudar a instalar mi webcam?... Tengo instalado Ubuntu 9.04, cheese y skype para Ubuntu... webcam D-Link DSB-C120 .... en Cheese sí capta imágenes, en Skype simplemente no funciona...
<KrlozS> Hola, alguien que maneje bien el aircrack-ng en ubuntu?
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> necesitas el airodump, que genere paquetes y luego correrle aircrack a los resultados de los paquetes adquridos para q lo crackee
<nxvl> esta en el man
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-04
<luis__> ayuda por favor  como hago para eliminar por completo el apache de mi servidor y nuevamente instalar de cero porq lo que pasa es que he utilizado los comandos purge,remove  y luego vuelvo instalar y no funciona el apache
<soulse> hay manera de tener diferentes archivos/directorios/iconos en el fondo de cada workspace de gnome?
<luis__> ayuda por favor  como hago para eliminar por completo el apache de mi servidor y nuevamente instalar de cero porq lo que pasa es que he utilizado los comandos purge,remove  y luego vuelvo instalar y no funciona el apache
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-06
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, necesito especificar la licensia del Makefile.in y del aclocal.m4 en debian/copyright¿ Porque en augeas tu no especificas la licensia de esos 2 archivos específicamente
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> no los especifico?
<nxvl> ahh
<nxvl> lo q pasa es q esos son generados por autotools
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, claro, epro tampoco especificas autotools en el copyright...
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a ver dale una chekiada: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-gmail-notifier
<nxvl> aer
<RoAkSoAx> ya le puse el manpage y le modifique el copyrght
<nxvl> aer
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, yo tengo que cambiar la dirección o lo tiene que hacer upstream?
<RoAkSoAx> ah lol es en el copyright
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya está
<RoAkSoAx> ya lo modifique
<nxvl> ya la acepte
<nxvl> ahora busca otr motu
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya buena voz, gracias :) si le diré a ivoks o a vorian :):D
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-12
<Francisco_1> hola
<namandu> hi
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-08
<Morell> Hola
<Morell> tengo un error al querer instalar desde los repositorios libnspr4-0d
<Morell> la versión 4.8.7-0ubuntu1... en los repositorios solo está el archivo libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu3
<Morell> algún encargado del mantenimiento del repositorio?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-11
<Walter> hola
<Walter> buenos dias
<Walter> alguien que podria ayudarme
<Walter> necesito capacitacio en ubuntu
<Walter> desde redes a escritorio
<duende> hola gente, tengo un problema del X. no puedo maximizar o mover la ventana de vlc por ejemplo sin que se reinie el C
<duende> el X*
<duende> que puede ser????
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-06
 * viperhoot siente mucho frio 
<viperhoot> el invierno limeño nunca me agradó del todo
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hay noticias, viperhoot aplico al patrocinio (despues de muchos años)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: y esto es :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: esta haciendo mas frio de lo normal ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: esperemos respuestas positivas
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ojalá, no le veo muchas expectativas, no he colaborado hace mucho, pero a ver que pasa ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en la lista de correos de apesol pregunté sobre maneras de financiearnos, hay buenas ideas, dale una revisada
 * JoseeAntonioR no esta suscrito
<viperhoot> creo que puedes verlo , es pública, deja busco la url
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ya lo encontre
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ^
<viperhoot> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/apesol_activismo/a-sACaVXn7M
<JoseeAntonioR> si, estuve leyendo eso
<viperhoot> hay más respuestas desde la lista del plug http://voip2.voip.net.pe/pipermail/linux-plug/2012-August/thread.html
<viperhoot> basicamente dicen empezar con algo de venta de merchandising, y como suponia: constituirnos como sociedad
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar || Quieres participar de voluntario en el Infosoft? Inscribete aqui: http://is.gd/D3EPT3
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo bien, como estan las cosas por alla?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> hay en la lucha
<SergioMeneses> sin sueño
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y ud q tal?
<JoseeAntonioR> todo tranquilo, viendo algunos videos por aqui
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, peliculas?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, reportajes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa
<SergioMeneses> ook
<SergioMeneses> ayer me vi una pelicula buena, se llama ted
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-07
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: problemon el que tengo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: han sugerido que stallman vaya al mismo evento que ubuntuperu
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso si que es un problema inmenso
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: de todas maneras! yo pediria que sea en otro dia
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso
<SergioMeneses> es lo mejor
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, necesito vacaciones :S
<SergioMeneses> mañana es festivo pero me toca disque arreglar los pcs de la casa /o\
<JoseeAntonioR> yo estoy de vacaciones :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y si pudo llamar a la embajada?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no he tenido como, ya habian cerrado hoy
<JoseeAntonioR> solo atienden 1 hora y media para visas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa pero no se puede llamar popr telefono para solicitar informacion?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: solo atienden 1 hora y media por telefono :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> huy hora y media no mas
<SergioMeneses> que feo
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, http://embassy-finder.com/es/denmark_visa
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam, eso estuve revisando hace una semana
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, +1
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, http://www.infosertec.com.ar/blog/?p=38458&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<JoseeAntonioR> eso tambien esta en ingles?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no
<JoseeAntonioR> :(
<SergioMeneses> es una revista digital de argentina
<JoseeAntonioR> era para incluirlo en el UWN en ingles :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, uwn?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> no no
<SergioMeneses> pero si salgo en ese numero de la revista
<SergioMeneses> ando descargandola a ver si hay fotos mias
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo deberia como documentar mas lo que hago
<SergioMeneses> pero aveces no alcanza el tiempo
<SergioMeneses> si sali! jaja
<SergioMeneses> q chevere
<JoseeAntonioR> :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no me habia dado cuenta del formato de email
<SergioMeneses> uds.ubuntu.com/event/
<SergioMeneses> para pedir la carta de invitacion
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en cuanto empieza la primera sesion?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: 55 minutos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, voy saliendo a comer... espero llegar a la primera, nos vemos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ubuntuonair.com
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, voy entrando
<SergioMeneses> \o/
<SergioMeneses> ya empezo?
<SergioMeneses> que ha dicho jono?
<JoseeAntonioR> nada, cualquier cosa :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, las diapositivas quedan en la wiki?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: le dire a Jono que las ponga :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esa imagen de la pared esta super buena!
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * JoseeAntonioR quiere recrearla, pero todavia no puede :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se cayo el hangout
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<JoseeAntonioR> si me di cuenta D:
<SergioMeneses>  si se cayo de un momento a otro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y esos comandos que anda pasando?
<SergioMeneses> me quede sin el video unos minutos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: son para el Daemon
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no habia otra sesion?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, luego de esta
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como ponen esa barra con el nombre?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: se llama Lower Third Hangout y esta en el menu de apps
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaa ook
<SergioMeneses> tocara mirarlo
<SergioMeneses> importa una imagen? o hay mismo se puede diseñar?
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi se hace :)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el CoF se pone como un Logo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, veo
<SergioMeneses> interesante
<JoseeAntonioR> CoF es Circle of Friends
<SergioMeneses> y q es el cof? en si que hace?
<SergioMeneses> no entendi esa parte
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el logo? el circulito naranja con tres personitas dandose la mano?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pense q era algo de los circulos de g+
<SergioMeneses> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping ping
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl, viperhoot: estan libres esta noche?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: naa
<viperhoot> me he torcido la pata
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<viperhoot> estoy encerrado :(
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ^^^
<JoseeAntonioR> esperemos que no le de quit antes de responder
 * viperhoot muere por unas cervezas
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR:  que fue? pudiste ubicar a michael ?
<JoseeAntonioR> si, me dice que hoy esta por miraflores
<JoseeAntonioR> yo mañana no se si podre D:
<viperhoot> chess, que envidia
<viperhoot> crees que se arme?
<JoseeAntonioR> no tengo idea
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> keep pinging him!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl_: 4 para las 6!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: 4 para las 6!
<nxvl> aaa
<nxvl> me fui
<nxvl> me conecto en media hora
<JoseeAntonioR> told ya!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-08
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: hey, un favor, tu conoceras a alguien del Canonical Design Team que me pueda pasar este diseño que hicieron en una pared de oficinas de Canonical? http://joseeantonior.com/pared.png
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: favorsote, conoces alguien del Canonical Design Team?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: sep
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: sabes quien puede tener este diseño de pared de Canonical? http://joseeantonior.com/pared.png
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo lo quiero el diseño en mi cuarto!
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, JoseeAntonioR saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: eso estoy planeando hacer yo!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<SergioMeneses> pero tienen lo fuentes?
<SergioMeneses> el .svg
<JoseeAntonioR> yo intente hacer uno pero no me salio igual
<JoseeAntonioR> y todavia tengo que terminar de reemplazar algunas imagenes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :OOO
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: http://joseeantonior.com/wall1.png
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<JoseeAntonioR> por ejemplo, las nubes, el buho, y el server
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el de ucloud es clasico
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<JoseeAntonioR> vere si lo puedo reemplazar ahora mismo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso
<JoseeAntonioR> ya casi
<SergioMeneses> en el spreadubuntu hay varios logos
<JoseeAntonioR> ya lo termine
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora si, ninguna imagen deberia verse borrosa
<JoseeAntonioR> excepto por la de server
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: perame q busco, yo averigue quien era
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: :O
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: we have news!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, whats going on?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ^
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, como vamos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ?
<JoseeAntonioR> lea mas arriba
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lo de la imagen?
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> que tal se ve?
 * JoseeAntonioR ya saco presupuesto
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Nicolás vera quien la hizo
<JoseeAntonioR> me sale como 30 dolares haceme el coso
<JoseeAntonioR> mas el costo de la pintura
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: me avisas cuando lo tengas
<SergioMeneses> ++
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, danielfcc
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: recomiendo usar server password en freenode, si es que irssi no soporta SASL
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> me perdi las charlas de hoy =/
<SergioMeneses> como estuvieron?
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> todo bien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, =S bueno sera revisar los videos el fin de semana
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no son muy largos :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lo bueno es que son videos jaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * SergioMeneses actualizando el sistema
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, usted programa?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ↑↑↑↑
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: se podria decir, por que?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pruebe un ide llamado: ninjaIDE es muy bueno
<SergioMeneses> :D
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-09
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos! cuando son las proximas sesiones del onair?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el miercoles hay un App Developer Q&A
<JoseeAntonioR> luego, posiblemente sea la sesion de Beta
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, super...
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: quiere una VPS gratis?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, donde ?
<JoseeAntonioR> ovh
<JoseeAntonioR> por el periodo beta
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O
<SergioMeneses> y con que planes salen al mercado?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no lo mencionan
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pero cuando empiecen el periodo pago le avisan para que decida si seguir o no
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, veo...
<SergioMeneses> ando mirando unos sitios para el sfd de bogota
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
 * SergioMeneses no tiene ni idea porque lo ponen en esas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mire donde lo vamos a hacer
<SergioMeneses> http://bit.ly/Nkwpdv
<SergioMeneses> es el mejor sitio
<SergioMeneses> grande
<SergioMeneses> y con buena infaestructura tecnologica
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, que genial
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> es monumento nacional
<SergioMeneses> btw
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: free today?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ya quisiera
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: creo que a ti el material de lo voy a dar despues
<nxvl> jajaja
<nxvl> si
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ya veo con Michael y Dante como hacemos, que Dante se va esta semana
<JoseeAntonioR> de todas maneras tengo buena cantidad
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: tengo un problemilla con php, crees que me puedas ayudar luego?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: sep
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: si puedes mandame un mail
<nxvl> sino me olvido
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<nxvl> le escribiste a ivanka?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: sip, pero ninguna respuesta :(
<nxvl> esta en londres, esperate un dia al menos
<nxvl> la comunicacion es jodida cuando estan al otro lado del mundo
<JoseeAntonioR> le escribi ayer a las 2am hora peruana
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> o bueno, hoy
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, bbl, me voy a polvos :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-10
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya solucionado
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: que habia pasado?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, andaba buscando una informacion
<JoseeAntonioR> oh :)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: me llego el mágico pack!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, felicitaciones :D
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, muchas, me mandaron banner de mozilla :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> a bueno
<SergioMeneses> me alegra que todo alla salido bien
<JoseeAntonioR> hoy llamo a Michelle a preguntarle que hago
<JoseeAntonioR> al menos tengo el mantel de Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como asi !que hago" ?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es que me mandaron banner de Mozilla en vez de Ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: aun asi no quiere :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> eso si es problema
<JoseeAntonioR> varias personas ya me han ofrecido D:
<JoseeAntonioR> ademas, es todo un papeleo
<SergioMeneses> yo pense que le habian mandado uno extra
<SergioMeneses> eso si el tramite es largo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> loool, no
<JoseeAntonioR> si, es poner a alguien como tutor legal
<JoseeAntonioR> mi mama me dijo que si Dante va seria mas facil por lo que es del pais
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa claro claro
<JoseeAntonioR> pero de todos modos, hare todo lo posible para ir
<SergioMeneses> cierto que vos sos menor de edad
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, claro de una!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: eeeeese es mi gran problema!
<JoseeAntonioR> nadie me comprende :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, voy a hacer un logro!... este fin de semana me pongo a leer sobre ello
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tranquilo... eso se puede solucionar! esperemos a que salgan las aprobaciones para la uds
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ya veremos por aqui como hacemos :)
<JoseeAntonioR> lo mejor de todo es que no se cruza con nada
<JoseeAntonioR> solo que el sabado de esa semana tengo confirmacion :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :OOO
<SergioMeneses> no mas!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: que paso?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya pidio el libro oficial ?
<SergioMeneses> hoy vi el post de jono
<SergioMeneses> ud es el contacto asi que ud puede hacer el tramite
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver...
<JoseeAntonioR> :O hoy lo pido
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no sabias?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno hay estamos para ayudar
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no me acordaba hasta ahora que me preguntaron por eso
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ha escuchado a Cesar Osorio?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, de que comunidad es?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: una persona X, nada que ver con la Ubuntu Community ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, entonces no
<SergioMeneses> pero si me cuenta quien es pues...
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si lo busco en google sale informacion sobre él?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: perdon, perdon, estaba escribiendo el mail
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi mismo le paso un link
<danielfcc> saludos.... alguien me podria recomendar algun soft para recuerpar archivos estoy en ubuntu 11.10
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: a qué te refieres con recuperar archivos?
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, archivos suprimidos
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: no están en la papelera?
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, lamentablemente no... T_T
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: no creo que sea posible
<SergioMeneses> danielfcc, te toca buscar... yo se que algunas cosas se pueden recuperar
<SergioMeneses> pero  aveces no recupera todo
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, eso mismo digo ..... como es posible... T_T
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePBFik93Th8&list=PLC371BB72809018D2&index=14&feature=plpp_video y active el autoplay del playlist ;)
<danielfcc> bueno en este caso es un solo archivo... solo q pesado
<danielfcc> mas de 10gb
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: peor aún
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, nooooo, no me digas q no es posible...  T_T
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: como te digo, no que yo sepa, toca preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<danielfcc> uhmmm ya lo hice
<danielfcc> me recomiendan test disk
<danielfcc> lo estoy instalando T_T
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: cuestión de esperar y tener paciencia
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, asi es....
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no le ponga autoplay que esta en desorden :{P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P *
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no lo he visto un... ando solucionando un inconveniente aqui en el loco
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch, se puede saber que paso?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: aluciiina, me llegaron el mantel y el banner, pero el banner era de mozilla
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, neeeh nxvl ya no saluda!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nah, solo que deja la computadora en suspend
<JoseeAntonioR> y nunca mira irssi
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el man este imita a axel rosee
<SergioMeneses> o0
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<SergioMeneses> de donde es? American got talen?
<SergioMeneses> talent
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Yo Soy, programa peruano ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa como el "yo me llamo"
<SergioMeneses> que pasaron aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> algo asi debe ser
<SergioMeneses> si es el mismo formato
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces si
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> yo todo feliz abriendo el banner, y dice gigante mozilla
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> eso pasa
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> I blame bkerensa!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O
<lucas> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, lucas!
<lucas> quisiera como obtener rapido el cd de ubuntu
<lucas> para poderlo instalar en mi computadora
<JoseeAntonioR> lucas: www.ubuntu.com/download
<lucas> quiero instalar el ubuntu ya me ha parecido unos de los linux mas faciles  de ususar
<JoseeAntonioR> <JoseeAntonioR> lucas: www.ubuntu.com/download
<lucas> mmmok joseeAntonioR muchas gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> lucas: te recomiendo que cambies de nick ya que ese nick esta registrado
<lucas> ok joseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> lucas: te podemos ayudar con algo mas?
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<lucas> mm por el momento nada mas gracias x el dato
<lucas> en donde descargarlo
<lucas> el sistema linux
<SergioMeneses> lucas, de la pagina que suministro JoseeAntonioR
<SergioMeneses> hay se encuentran las isos
<SergioMeneses> para que las quemes en un cd
<SergioMeneses> :D
<lucas> ok gracias SergioMeneses
<lucas> y sergio hay aca en Perú hay algun distribuidor gratuito
<SergioMeneses> lucas, no hay lio... si necesita ayuda pasate por aqui
<lucas> sobre ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> lucas, no se
<SergioMeneses> :S
<lucas> mmm ok
<JoseeAntonioR> lucas: a que te refieres con un distribuidor gratuito?
<lucas> mm noc si alguien en perú distribuye gratuitamente en cds el ubuntu
<lucas> ??
<JoseeAntonioR> lucas: si, el LoCo, yo tengo un par de CDs que me acaban de llegar
<JoseeAntonioR> aunque de todos modos aceptamos donaciones :)
<lucas> y donde los puedo pedir?
<JoseeAntonioR> lucas: el punto es como te lo doy
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, con estuches originales?
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: correcto
<danielfcc> =O
<lucas> aya
<SergioMeneses> supongo que JoseeAntonioR los podria enviar cuando tenga tiempo
<lucas> claro
<danielfcc> mas o menos q tipo de donaciones
<JoseeAntonioR> donaciones monetarias :)
<danielfcc> ah ok
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, y tienes algun local?
<lucas> mmm
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<danielfcc> o algo parecido?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<lucas> como podria llegar el ubuntu asta chiclayo jejej
<lucas> y de cuento seria esa donacion
<JoseeAntonioR> lucas: si es que tu pagas el envio, yo lo puedo enviar por serport o courier
<lucas> de cuento seria ese envio?
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, mmmm y como se podria realizar el envio en Lima?
<JoseeAntonioR> lucas: depende, por donde prefieres que lo envie?
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: si prefieres, nos podemos encontrar en algun lugar (aka Jockey Plaza), o te lo mando por serpost
<lucas> serpost
<JoseeAntonioR> lucas: calculando que son unos 50 gramos, 2.70
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, claro seria excelente....
<danielfcc> q dias dispones de tiempo
<lucas> esta bien
<SergioMeneses> lucas, y danielfcc no son de ubuntu-pe?
<lucas> ya me suscribi
<lucas> a ubuntu-pe
<danielfcc> uhmm yo me intente registrar.... hace mucho tiempo....y la verdad q no recuerdo porque no se concreto... =P
<SergioMeneses> lucas, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> danielfcc, bueno a empezar de nuevo!
<SergioMeneses> cualquier cosa aqui estamos en el canal si necesitan una mano y
<SergioMeneses> bienvenidos
<danielfcc> .... gracias....
<lucas> gracias
<danielfcc> SergioMeneses,  hablando de mano...jejej.... sabes como puedo recuperar la configuracion del touchpad?
<SergioMeneses> danielfcc, lol
<SergioMeneses> danielfcc, pues le tocaria configurarlo de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> no creo q eso maneje un backup o algo asi
<danielfcc> =/    .....si pues la verdad q no pude configurarlo, y mande el error a ubuntu y lo solucionaron pero cuando cambio de distro incluso solo de SO (windows) deja de funcionar....  =(
<SergioMeneses> danielfcc, extraño... la verdad a mi el touchpad no me molesta para nada
<SergioMeneses> ya miraste en la configuracion del sistema?
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, perdon
<danielfcc> SergioMeneses, no...me puedes dar una mano =)
<JoseeAntonioR> estaba ocupado revisando unos mails
<SergioMeneses> danielfcc, en la configuracion del sistema en la opcion de rato y touchpad
<SergioMeneses> hay esta la configuracion
<SergioMeneses> supongo que debe haber un directorio ./algo que guarde la configuracion junto con la del desktop
<SergioMeneses> pero ni idea donde
 * SergioMeneses sings
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores es media noche en colombia y hay que ir a trabajar mañana... nos vemos en un rato
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no se le olvide lo del libro!....
<JoseeAntonioR> ya lo hice
<SergioMeneses> ok... el fin de semana miro lo del onair para probar algo de python
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, ya mande mi solicitud para unirme al grupo  =D
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: dejame ver, te la reviso
<danielfcc> y veo q eres uno de los administradores  =)
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: correcto, soy del concilio
<JoseeAntonioR> disculpame si es que me demoro en responder :)
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR,  gracias por aceptar    \^o^/
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, como puedo saber q id de ubuntu-pe soy?
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: a que te refieres con id?
<danielfcc> q codigo de miembro soy
<danielfcc> en ubuntu-pe
<danielfcc> por ejemplo soy Ubuntu User # 26792
<danielfcc> pero en ubuntu-pe?
<JoseeAntonioR> eso es un proyecto para contar a los usuarios de Ubuntu, no es nada oficial
<JoseeAntonioR> la Ubuntu Community no tiene nada relacionado con eso, y tampoco damos numeros al azar a personas
<danielfcc> aia....
<danielfcc> eso si es un buen dato =)
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, como puedo hacer para q los amigos de launchpad me vuelvan a enviar la configuracion del touchpad.... y disculpa q te moleste a esta hora
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: nah, no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> a que te refieres con la configuracion del touchpad?
<danielfcc> mmm en este momento mi touch no funciona
<JoseeAntonioR> pero a que te refieres con "me vuelvan a mandar"?
<danielfcc> hace meses mande un bug a launchpad....cuando actualize oh! sorpresa ya funcionaba
<JoseeAntonioR> tendrias que buscar el bug
<danielfcc> en la web>
<danielfcc> de launchpad?
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<danielfcc> uhmmm
<danielfcc> otra solucion?.....se puede volver a enviar el bug?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, porque seria enviar un duplicado, y quedaria cancelado
<JoseeAntonioR> la solucion es buscar el bug
<danielfcc> aia... chispas.... ya pues habra q buscar
<danielfcc> gracias por los datos
<JoseeAntonioR> por nada :)
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/795260 ?
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, oie gracias =)
<JoseeAntonioR> por nada :)
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, busque por todo lado y no encuentro la forma de bajar el paquete de solucion del problema....(sera porque mi ingles es muy  basico)  =/
<JoseeAntonioR> no creo
<JoseeAntonioR> te recomiendo preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<danielfcc> uhmmm ok
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: con ganas de hacer una sesion para el Ubuntu Developer Week?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl_:  con ganas de hacer una sesion para el Ubuntu Developer Week?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: hmm
<nxvl> ya
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: cuando?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<nxvl> son solo 3 dias?
<JoseeAntonioR> lamentablemente, si
<nxvl> jajaja
<nxvl> daniel me debe estar odiando
<nxvl> sabes xq lo acordaron?
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<nxvl> voa hablar con daniel
<nxvl> ta mare, se acaba de ir
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi esta de vuelta
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping, Ivanka me dijo que era Marcus, que me mandara el diseño en unos dias
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: y ya lo tengo!
<nxvl> temas de DUX ivanka es a quien quieres preguntarle
<nxvl> ella te va a decir a quien joder
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora a descifrar como rayos edito un postscript para que me quede con transparencia al fondo :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ni enterado, pero hay que preguntar por ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> quien sabe si es verdad
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si eso llego a la lista de correos de uco
<SergioMeneses> y se me hizo raro
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, pero por que no lo mandaron a ubuntu-pe antes?
<SergioMeneses> pues no lo enviaba ni nxvl ni dante o ud
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no se... seria que le hablaras al remitente
<JoseeAntonioR> ni se me hace conocido
<JoseeAntonioR> jamas habia escuchado su nombre
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ha escuchado de la promocion de OVH?
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> de que trara?
<SergioMeneses> trata?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: servidor dedicado gratis por unos meses
<JoseeAntonioR> siga a OVH en twitter
<JoseeAntonioR> y este atento que dijeron que por estas horas abririan el formulario para reclamarlos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ^
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa pero tengo que salir a dar un taller de instalacion de linux en unas horas
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<JoseeAntonioR> dijeron alrededor de las 3pm hora EDT
<JoseeAntonioR> son 3:12 EDT
<JoseeAntonioR> viene con 2TB de disco duro y 16GB de memoria
<JoseeAntonioR> RAM
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, paseme e lin del perfil de ellos
<JoseeAntonioR> https://twitter.com/ovh
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: se registro tambien a lo del VPS?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno la idea es seguirlos
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<SergioMeneses> y ellos rifan?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no no... tiene el link?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope, le dan una pagina a la que entra y usted rellena los datos lo mas rapido posible, le mandan un DM con el codigo de confirmacion y list
<JoseeAntonioR> http://t.co/f4MotIsy
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi se registra y al instante le dan el VPS
<JoseeAntonioR> use otro mail
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmmm solo tengo el que ud conoce y uno de hotmail :S
<JoseeAntonioR> y el @ubuntu.com, que redirecciona al gmail ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a pero ese es un mask
<JoseeAntonioR> pero igual, el sistema lo reconoce como otro correo
<JoseeAntonioR> no saben que es un alias ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> me dice que hay un problema con mi numero de telefono
<SergioMeneses> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> intente no poner ningun signo aparte del +
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, +573186283685
<SergioMeneses> ese es
<JoseeAntonioR> asi lo puso?
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> +57 es colombia y 3186293685 es el numero
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, sin el +57?
 * JoseeAntonioR ya no se acuerda como lo hizo
<SergioMeneses> no deja quitarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm
<JoseeAntonioR> ponga espacio despues del 318
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no nada
<SergioMeneses> quien sabe que estara mal
<SergioMeneses> raro
<SergioMeneses> ya intente de todo
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-11
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se gano el vps?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el vps lo tengo desde hace tiempo, pero hoy no anunciaron los dedicated servers y no lo consegui :(
<JoseeAntonioR> a seguir intentando, son 10mil
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por cuanto tiempo?
<JoseeAntonioR> por el periodo beta
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no tiene un schedule de eso?
<JoseeAntonioR> no lo dan
<JoseeAntonioR> es una empresa X
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O
<JoseeAntonioR> no tiene nada que ver con la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo se... pero casi siempre se hace un schedule acerca de un servicio o producto
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<SergioMeneses> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: le llego el mensaje de texto/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nop
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<JoseeAntonioR> intente con otro celular
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch, que server fue?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, server?
<JoseeAntonioR> el del netsplit
<JoseeAntonioR> barjavel
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaa
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: habra udw en español?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no se... no creo
<JoseeAntonioR>  bueno
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, igual toca hablar con los muchachos de classroom-es
<SergioMeneses> ellos querian hacer algo
<SergioMeneses> pero no se si en las mismas fechas
<JoseeAntonioR> si por ahi hay algun voluntario hispano puede dar una sesion en ingles, y si es que son uno o dos puedo hablar con dholbach a ver que dice
<JoseeAntonioR> para meterlos en nuestro schedule
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, les comentare por la lista
<SergioMeneses> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, pero que me digan para hablar con dholbac
<JoseeAntonioR> h
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si deje les comento por la lista y si responden afirmativamente pues que se comuniquen con ud
<SergioMeneses> igual ellos viven pendientes del planet
<SergioMeneses> y demas
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sigue por ahi?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que pena andaba preparando algo de comer
<SergioMeneses> volvi
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> digame
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, estaba pensando en crear un accomplishments para el classroom
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ando leyendo la documentacion
<JoseeAntonioR> pero, a que se refiere con el classroom?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como los de la parte de comunidad
<JoseeAntonioR> pero a que se refiere
<SergioMeneses> trofeos por la vinculacion al team
<JoseeAntonioR> hacer que con el classroom
<JoseeAntonioR> se pueden hacer muchas cosas en el classroom
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues un accomplishment para la vinculacion
<SergioMeneses> algo como "el miembro oficial"
<JoseeAntonioR> palabras mas simples: ser parte del team
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> es el mas sencillo de hacer
<SergioMeneses> segun leo
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, hagalo
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, ya no recuerdo como hacia jono para el output :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :)
<SergioMeneses> como asi el output?
<SergioMeneses> el comando?
<SergioMeneses> en python
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, lo tengo
<JoseeAntonioR> es que el script debe devolver 0, 1, 2 o 4
<SergioMeneses> si si
<SergioMeneses> hay esta en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> si mal no recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, vamos a ver este fin de semana saco el script
<SergioMeneses> y el .accomplishment lo hago luego xD
<SergioMeneses> o no le pongo tantos parametros para testear el script
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el script se hace en menos de un minuto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si pero no...
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<SergioMeneses> la idea es entender el script como tal
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es cuestion de cambiar el lp team name
<SergioMeneses> porque no se si recuerdas que me perdi la segunda jornada del onair
<JoseeAntonioR> nada mas
<SergioMeneses> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, si
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si claro pero saber la api que informacion me recoge
<SergioMeneses> yo te entiendo
<JoseeAntonioR> la api lo que hace es recoger la informacion de los teams en un cache
<JoseeAntonioR> a que teams pertenece el email kmclsd@kdls.com
<JoseeAntonioR> por ejemplo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tengo entendido que hace un barrido por el ~
<SergioMeneses> aja aja
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<SergioMeneses> el ~user
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi lo que el script dice es:
<JoseeAntonioR> api, dame la informacion extra (email)
<JoseeAntonioR> si no existe el email, devuelveme 4
<JoseeAntonioR> pero, si existe el email
<JoseeAntonioR> recoge la informacion de los teams
<JoseeAntonioR> y si la persona esta en el team nfsdkjfan, devuelveme 0
<JoseeAntonioR> pero si no, devuelveme 1
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que nada de eso pasa y hay un error, devuelveme 2
<JoseeAntonioR> lo del comienzo son llamadas a los apis
<JoseeAntonioR> a dbus
<SergioMeneses> correcto JoseeAntonioR
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, salgo a dormir.... nos hablamos mañana :D
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: listo! :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, buenos dias1
<SergioMeneses> como va la causa?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola
<JoseeAntonioR> cual de ellas? :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, estamos hablando... voy saliendo
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-06
<SergioMeneses> saludos jose como vas
<SergioMeneses> ya solicitaste http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/ ?
<jose> SergioMeneses: hola hola, hace mucho tiempo
<SergioMeneses> jose, y ya le llego?
<SergioMeneses> yo tambien pero nada que llega :S
<jose> SergioMeneses: no, todavia esta en cola
<SergioMeneses> ah ok
<jose> a casi nadie le ha llegado, si no me equivoco
<SergioMeneses> jose, ah bien
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> sino que como dure mucho tiempo offline ando actualizandome
<jose> :)
<jose> yo ando con todo el tema de un model united nations encima, uno de mis eventos favoritos durante el año :)
<SergioMeneses> jose, que es eso?
<jose> SergioMeneses: http://limun.pe/aboutlimun/
<SergioMeneses> jose, huy excelente!
<SergioMeneses> muchos éxitos con eso
<jose> gracias :)
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-11
<Morell>  
#ubuntu-pe 2014-08-06
<cestdiego> hey
<cestdiego> alguien aquí?
<cestdiego> !bot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #ubuntu-pe. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<cestdiego> ,bot
<cestdiego> !hey
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'hey'.
<cestdiego> !yo
<kubot> tu eres cestdiego
<cestdiego> !whoami
<kubot> use @whoami
<cestdiego> @whoami
#ubuntu-pe 2014-08-08
<redhot_> hola
<jose> hola, redhot_!
<shagy> hola
<redhot_> saludos desde trujillo
<jose> p/
<jose> o/ *
#ubuntu-pe 2014-08-09
<jimmy553> hola amigos
<jimmy553> que tal como les va..
#ubuntu-pe 2015-08-07
<locodir-user> Hola
<ddi4z> locodir-user: hola ;)
#ubuntu-pe 2015-08-08
<Morell> Alguien viendo el UbuConLa? me sale error al intentar ver...
<ddi4z> Morell:
<ddi4z> a veces hay ligeros detalles con el video
<ddi4z> pero en general la transmisión es estable
<Morell> mmm no puedo acceder ni con firefox, ni con chrome desde xubuntu 12.04
<ddi4z> Morell: extraño
<ddi4z> la próxima empezará desde esta dirección: http://summit.ubuntu.com/ubuconla-2015/meeting/22534/ubuntu-como-plataforma-para-el-analisis-de-datos/
<Morell> ddi4z, ok
<ddi4z> Prueba ahora, deberías verlo sin problemas
<Morell> nop, no pasa nada... sigue saliendo que se ha producido un error..
<Morell> antes sale un mensaje que se muestra muy rápido para leerlo...
<Morell> voy a probar desde otra pc... y luego desde el win... @#~$%
<ddi4z> intenta, la verdad no hay problemas con el streaming
<ddi4z> lo estoy viendo y no me encuentro en el evento
<Morell> ddi4z, ok gracias por la ayuda...
<ddi4z> Morell: suerte :)
